# The Hut.com for the purchase of Dvds etc but they don't take paypal



## kitzer (27 Nov 2008)

Hi Guys,
            Just wondering if anybody can recommend this web site for the purchase of dvd's etc... The prices seem very good but they don't accept Pay pal and am nervous of putting my bank details on a site I am not sure of
Thanks in Advance

Kitzer


----------



## Diziet (27 Nov 2008)

*Re: The Hut.com*

I ordered from them without problems, and the DVDs arrived promptly.

No affiliation.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Nov 2008)

*Re: The Hut.com*

I've used them fine too.


----------



## kitzer (27 Nov 2008)

*Re: The Hut.com*

Thankyou for your replies, Will give them a try so.
Kitzer


----------



## miseagustusa (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: The Hut.com*

just to let you know i buy my dvd's off thaidvd.biz they're very cheap, i've been buying from them for about 2yrs and have never had a problem, you dont get the cases just the sleeve and dvd but you can buy the cases cheap enough in the eurosaver shops


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Dec 2008)

are they not fakes though?


----------



## miseagustusa (7 Dec 2008)

dont know but they're perfect, they're better quality the most you get over here


----------



## MB05 (8 Dec 2008)

Do they charge for delivery?  If so how much.  I couldn't see it on the website.


----------



## harvey (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: The Hut.com*



miseagustusa said:


> just to let you know i buy my dvd's off thaidvd.biz they're very cheap, i've been buying from them for about 2yrs and have never had a problem, you dont get the cases just the sleeve and dvd but you can buy the cases cheap enough in the eurosaver shops


 
they are forgeries.


----------

